# SmallJosie`s exactly One Thousand!!!



## Eugin

*CONGRATULATIONS*, *SMALLJOSIE*!!!

Your record is unbelievable!!! *47+ posts* per day is amazing !!! 

And what is even more amazing is the quality with which you post.... Therefore, for all these reasons, I really, and honestly, want to congratulate and thank you for all your help around here!!!  

For another one thousand of great participations!!!!  

Keep up the good job!


----------



## DCPaco

Felicidades SmallJosie!

Mil gracias por tu participación ya que he aprendido mucho leyendo tus comentarios.

Saludos,

Paco


----------



## SmallJosie

Thank you BOTH very much! I didn't even know this forum existed but was looking for one of my posts and this popped up!!

I am really enjoying this new discovery and hope to continue posting and learning day by day.

Besos
Josie


----------



## frida-nc

1000 x Small, Nimble, Smart!
You broke a record, I believe!  And your contributions are excellent.
I look forward to more perceptive posts.
Congratulations!
Frida


----------



## SmallJosie

Thank you so much, Frida! Very kind of you!


----------



## roxcyn

¡Felictaciones!  

Te deseo lo mejor que haya


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Wow!  Definitivamente, tienes tu lugar reservado en la próxima edición del Libro de Récords Guinness...

Darling, you are simply amazing.  Sharing posts with you is nothing but a pleasure...  Keep up the good 'vibe', sugar!

See you in the next forum, SmallJosie (I know I will...)


----------



## fenixpollo

It's my great pleasure to congratulate someone whose WR addiction surpasses my own. 

*Congratulations on making yourself a valuable member in such a short time!*

*Happy Postiversary, SmallJosie!*


----------



## SmallJosie

Mil gracias, a million thanks!

Wow! 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## loladamore

Sorry to arrive so late, but it's not because I don't recognise such a big talent in such a small Josie! Good things do come in small packages, after all.

Congratulations, and keep up the good work!

*Cheers*!​


----------

